# New GTO owner needs advice!



## dean04goat (Nov 18, 2011)

Sup Guys
I just bought a 2004 GTO a couple weeks ago. I want to modify it a little due to this is my DD. all I have now is a K&N CAI and thats about it. I wanna do a head and cam package and still drive everyday. I was thinking of the 799 head swap with the streetsweeper HT CAM. I hear this a great daily driver cam that sounds like a beast! Is this a good set up for me for a daily driver? or should i go a different route???

Also I will be adding the usual bolt ons to this: LT headers, TB, etc...


----------



## wy04gto (Jan 23, 2009)

there are some critical safety mods to start with. check these two things immediately!
first, check the OE fuel hose under the fuel rail covers where it rubs on the cover. replace it with a braided SS hose.
second, check the BCM wiring harness behind the glove box. this is routed poorly, wears on the steel bracket, and can cause electrical problems.
any mods. been done to the car already? if not, you should start with the suspension.
bushings, struts, shocks and springs. car already has plenty of power for a DD, just doesn't put it to the pavement effectively with the stock suspension.


----------

